
Microsoft’s Mesh Revealed - raghus
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/22/microsofts-mesh-revealed%e2%80%94sync-all-apps-and-all-files-to-all-devices-as-long-as-theyre-windows/
======
indiejade
Interesting, but quite a bit late to the school of thought involving cloud
computing.

While I hope that Microsoft does begin to transfer more of its services to the
open web and that it begins to embrace more open standards, I also hope that
those who've embraced the web as a platform early on rightly attain their
deserved _first-mover_ competitive advantage.

